# I could use some help on a property



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

So here is the link.http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&source=hp&q=red+lobster+layton+utah&ie=UTF8&hq=red+lobster&hnear=Layton,+UT&ll=41.07407,-111.974105&spn=0.001529,0.002712&t=k&z=19 
The main building with all the cars around it is a red lobster. I already mow their lawns in the summer. The manager wants me to put in a bid for snow removal. He said he wants the parking lot every 2 inches and the walks. He said the walks on the north and north-east of his property aren't his. If not his, who's are they?
Anyway. I need to bid the Red Lobster, and also the building to the east of it (another restaurant).
I could really use some help on some pricing. I will be using an 8 foot fisher plow, and depending on other contracts, I may buy another 8 foot plow soon. Sorry in advance for the same type of post that everyone else puts on here, but I really could use the help. Thank you to anyone who can help out.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

if it was me i would only bid this on a hourly rate, especially if you are going to be plowing every couple inches, if it is during a busy time for them, you willbe doding cars that act like you aren't there, also same for the walks, that is how i do most of my commercial accounts,sorry if this isn't what your looking for


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess where I am at a loss is I am not sure how long this one will take with my one truck and plow.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

that is why i only bid those on hourly, if there is only 3" and its over @3am, you proubly can have it done in a hour or less, but if it is snowing for the last 8 hours, and there is 10" of heavy wet snow, and there is 40 mph winds coming with blowing and drifting, it will take alot more time, i would bid it on an hourly rate with a 1 hour min.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

Lon, i got your PM, i tried to reply to it, if you did not get it, call me @262-569-1001 and i will try to help you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jimspro;841519 said:


> if it was me i would only bid this on a hourly rate, especially if you are going to be plowing every couple inches, if it is during a busy time for them, you willbe doding cars that act like you aren't there, also same for the walks, that is how i do most of my commercial accounts,sorry if this isn't what your looking for


What if they don't want an hourly rate?

Why would you want an hourly rate? You will never be rewarded for your efficiencies. And the customer will be punished for you deficiencies.

I'd say an hour is a pretty good bet. You have to do that triangular lot on the bottom side of the pic as well?

Trying to think of that quote from the old SIMA brochure, something about hourly bids being the result of an inexperienced contractor. Or something like that.

I understand that in low snow areas such as Cinci\Kentucky, etc hourly pricing is the norm, but for areas with regular snowfalls, it isn't.

Sorry, not a fan of hourly pricing, AT ALL.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

So how would you approach this property then Mark Oomkes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Loni1113;842001 said:


> So how would you approach this property then Mark Oomkes?


#1 What does the customer want? Hourly? Per Push? Seasonal?

They already told you to plow at 2", so you know what their requirements are there.

#2 Give them what they want, if they want hourly, discourage them greatly. If they don't know, give them a per push bid.

What's your average snowfall?


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

average snowfall is 50-51 inches. I think they want a per push and a seasonal. When bidding seasonal, what discount do you give?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Loni1113;842071 said:


> When bidding seasonal, what discount do you give?


None!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Loni1113;842071 said:


> average snowfall is 50-51 inches. I think they want a per push and a seasonal. When bidding seasonal, what discount do you give?


I would say only a little if any. It is guaranteed income.

Or charge more for the per push, and regular amount for seasonal.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, well I bid it and got him to sign the seasonal. It is actually really nice because I do the property right next door also. Thank you everyone for all of your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Loni1113;842453 said:


> Ok, well I bid it and got him to sign the seasonal. It is actually really nice because I do the property right next door also. Thank you everyone for all of your help. I really appreciate it.


Congrats.

And some people say all I do is troll. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Did you ask what happened to last year guy?


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

He gave very bad service on lawns and snow last year. So when I bid for lawn this past year, they asked me to bid for snow also.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

he would show up to mow every other week or so and do a horrible job. I made pretty good money on this property this year mowing. So I am glad he did a bad job.lol


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Loni1113;843113 said:


> he would show up to mow every other week or so and do a horrible job. I made pretty good money on this property this year mowing. So I am glad he did a bad job.lol


Sometimes that's how you find your best accounts. Let the others screw up and when they find you, they appreciate it that much more. Congrats on getting the bid by the way.


----------

